# super easy prayer shawl



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

If you are making chrocheted prayer shawls go to utube and look up easy trianula shawl directions or you may find it under chrochetisfun. but this is soooo simple and so easy to memorize that you could make them up in no time . .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pPPvdBsOrU


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That would work up quite fast wouldn't it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for that link, I am on a crochet shawl trip at the moment.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

yes it would. I played with mine last nite and I would have no problem finishing one in a day.


siouxann said:


> That would work up quite fast wouldn't it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Lovely easy pattern, thank you for posting the link.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

you are all so very welcome. I think we all love easy patterns from time to time. Right now I am also working on an easy lacey scarf pattern which can be worked in two ply or four ply yarn one of those super simple that really looks good and is easy to memorize. you co 24, k2 rows, pat row as follows. k4, (yo,k2 tog, k2) repeat. that's all there is too it. at the end you will knit a couple of rows to match the beginning. love this pattern too! especially in sparkly yarn it really looks nice.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Super !! thanks for the site !


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Bookmarked it.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for an easy, fast shawl pattern link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I started it in different shades of purple. Having a friend to visit in Aug. going to give it to her for birthday. It is really a neat pattern.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

you are soooooo welcome.


stillhannah1 said:


> Thanks for the link. I started it in different shades of purple. Having a friend to visit in Aug. going to give it to her for birthday. It is really a neat pattern.


----------



## moralyn (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for a great site, it does seem simple enough.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I just watch her video stop it at each segment while I do the next step. after you have gone through it one time you will know what you are doing. it is simply a combination of three double chrochets and the center is three dbles with a ch 1 inbetween three dbles. always start with three chains and end with four dbles super easy.


moralyn said:


> Thanks for a great site, it does seem simple enough.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

